Ask HN: What wiki software does your company use for knowledge management? - kilimchoi
======
AdmiralAsshat
Jive for internal documents, SalesForce's KB for customer-facing documents.

They're both terrible.

~~~
kilimchoi
why is that?

------
mindcrime
MediaWiki

~~~
kilimchoi
what do you like and dislike about it?

~~~
mindcrime
Like:

It's feature rich and powerful.

The syntax is familiar (to me) from editing Wikipedia

It's relatively easy to install / setup. Not totally pain-free, but nothing
too hideous.

Dislike:

Not a big deal, but it's written in PHP, which is a language / ecosystem I'm
not as familiar with. So if I wanted to hack on it myself, I'm less equipped
to do that than if it were written in Java or Groovy or Python. But that's
basically a nit-pick to be honest.

